# Bluetooth Dongle Driver



## Excalibur64 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've just installed windows 7 and now when I insert my bluetooth dongle it sets up OK, but under the device manager>Other Devices there is a problem with Bluetooth Peripheral Device. Why is this so and how can I correct this?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check your Bluetooth dongle if it will work with Windows 7. I also suggest you go to the website of the bluetooth dongle manufacturer and download the drivers (if there any) for Windows 7.


----------



## kencoburn (Dec 15, 2007)

I have a Bluetooth dongle which worked fine (using supplied CD driver) to pair with my Nokia phone. When I 'upgraded' to WIndow 7 it did not work. So I downloaded the latest BlueSoleil driver from the BlueSoleil web site and got it to pair successfully. However, I then found it would 'bomb' in 30 days unless I paid nearly £20! You can get a pre-Windows Bluetooth dongle from Zoombits for a little as £4.25, post paid. Hence £20 for software is a rip-off. Unfortunately, Zoombits do not know whether any of their dongles will work with WIndows 7 out of the box. Does anyone out there know which Bluetooth dongle will work with Windows 7 , preferably using the generic Bluetooth driver that comes with Windows 7?


----------

